

Sam Odio: I Left Facebook to Rejoin Y Combinator With a New Start-up - razin
http://allthingsd.com/20110621/sam-odio-i-left-facebook-to-rejoin-y-combinator-with-a-new-start-up-video/

======
dangrossman
Coincidentally I ran into this today:

<http://blacklocus.com/>

I wonder how much FreshPlum will differ.

------
nick007
Glad to be in the current YC class with Sam.

<plug>if you're interested in the intersection of econ and e-commerce we're
hiring. <http://freshplum.com/jobs> </plug>

~~~
rdl
Is the Olive Garden reference a metaphor or other abstract thing like Fresh
Plum? I thought it was a restaurant chain in the US.

~~~
dpritchett
I imagine it just means that Nick is a recent graduate whose last job was at a
restaurant. I worked at O'Charley's in college before I got my first dev job.

------
jdp23
Congrats to Sam and Nick. Sound exciting!

This has to be a bit disappointing from Facebook's perspective. When they
bought Divvyshot it was described as a talent acquisition ... turns out that
at least for Sam, it was just a short-term talent rental.

------
seto28
"Alexander, meanwhile, had helped manage OdioWorks, in addition to founding a
previous Y Combinator company (a failed coupon site)"

What was the previous "failed coupon site" nick007 founded?

~~~
tomhoward
Petsales/Tinycoupon (W09). Cofounder was @breck, who has also launched a new
startup in a later batch.

------
iqster
The email address script was cute :)

~~~
dpritchett
Fun, too! I just spent a nice few minutes in the Chrome debug console brute
forcing it.

~~~
mitjak
I suck at stats but isn't the expected value of Math.random E=0.5? Which makes
the result Ex11x2 = 11?

EDIT: I do suck. The expected value of Math.random*11 is 5.5, which floors to
5. Thus the total is 10.

------
sonsryan
Congrats to Sam and Nick. I have no doubt that these two will kick ass.

------
sshadmand
Congrats man!

